

See most voted/commented news at a glance on Hacker News and Reddit - aercolino
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jaapjannjfdcklcgadbhiddhbelhhnkp

======
aercolino
Code available at <https://github.com/aercolino/Hype-Amplifier>

